# Crane gantry 1



## Roger (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## abraxas (Dec 27, 2007)

Pretty cool. I like the detail.


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Dec 27, 2007)

Certainly interesting to look at. I'm not sure what critique there'd be to give on the technical side, so, I guess that's good! Very interesting shot!


----------



## Roger (Dec 28, 2007)

abraxas said:


> Pretty cool. I like the detail.



thanks, the weathered detail is what attracted me to this....particularly against the sky.



Trenton Romulox said:


> Certainly interesting to look at. I'm not sure what critique there'd be to give on the technical side, so, I guess that's good! Very interesting shot!



thanks very much....I think it's proabably a shot a lot would find boring, glad there's a couple who don't. Here's another view...


----------



## Coldow91 (Dec 31, 2007)

I really like both of the m. It is very interesting structure you captured well


----------



## jdgreen92086 (Dec 31, 2007)

I use to work around rail cranes and gantry's all the time and I love this picture. I would like to see more of the gantry though.


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Jan 1, 2008)

Oh, damn, number two is awesome! I like it even more than number one. Great work!


----------



## b.rett (Jan 2, 2008)

both are awesome, but i love 2!


----------



## Black & White (Jan 2, 2008)

Both are prefect but I like the second one more covering of the  Crane gantry. Its giving of every detail of the photography.


----------



## dbrandon (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, #2 is my fave


----------



## Baldieheidit (Jan 2, 2008)

Both great shots but number 2 is my number 1.


----------



## MissMia (Jan 2, 2008)

Both are great... but I like the second shot better.


----------



## DPW2007 (Jan 4, 2008)

I love number two.. just has more drama to it!!

David


----------



## Roger (Jan 5, 2008)

Coldow91 said:


> I really like both of the m. It is very interesting structure you captured well



thank you 



jdgreen92086 said:


> I use to work around rail cranes and gantry's all the time and I love this picture. I would like to see more of the gantry though.



thanks a lot...this structure is attached to a building via a landing on rails and looks like it was used to load/unload from two levels. There is only a small crane on the top, but as access is very limited getting a full perspective on this is impossible. You would love the sea crane that was floating around the harbour a while ago!



Trenton Romulox said:


> Oh, damn, number two is awesome! I like it even more than number one. Great work!



thanks very much TR.



b.rett said:


> both are awesome, but i love 2!



thanks 



Black & White said:


> Both are prefect but I like the second one more covering of the  Crane gantry. Its giving of every detail of the photography.



thank you!



dbrandon said:


> Yeah, #2 is my fave



thanks a lot 



Baldieheidit said:


> Both great shots but number 2 is my number 1.



heh heh thanks 



MissMia said:


> Both are great... but I like the second shot better.



thanks very much.



DPW2007 said:


> I love number two.. just has more drama to it!!
> 
> David



thanks David.


----------

